# An all out "Uber War" is mounting over the rating system!



## CDL-Driver (Jul 6, 2015)

As more and more tension mounts between the established taxi cab companies,
Taxi cab drivers are starting to fight back by requesting rides from the
Uber platform and giving drivers a 1 star rating in the means to squash
competition in the market. Additionally, Uber drivers are doing the same
to each other. Since Uber drivers must maintain a 4.6 or above star rating
in order to continue driving for Uber, that translates as the only
acceptable rating is 5 stars. Five stars is a pass and four stars is a fail.
Furthermore, Uber does not educate riders that anything less than a 5 star
rating is a 'fail'! If Uber does not address the unfair rating system on
drivers then Uber itself will collapse on its own self. Drivers should not
be allowed to rate other drivers out of conflict of interest for competition
of fares in the market place. Customers should be required to state 'why'
they gave a rating below 5 stars so that stupidity can be deleted from the
rating system as a drunkard cannot rate you fairly, neither can a person
whom is prejudice of race, neither can a person competing for the same fares.
This is an unfair business practice and it needs to see the light of a
courtroom if Uber does not fix this immediately for its driver fleet.
Uber will flop and go out-of-business before this issue is even heard in
a courtroom however, because the taxi cab unions and taxi cab drivers
are going to start fighting back giving all Ubers 4 stars and less to
eliminate drivers by Uber itself.


----------



## alln (Jun 16, 2015)

I am agreed now Taxi Union spending money , taxi drivers calls short rides and rate low


----------



## Teksaz (Mar 16, 2015)

Yeah, I see Uber imploding within the next year as a result of many missteps and shady business model. Travis's once wet dream will be nothing more than just that. 

Surly these idiot investors that are pouring Billions of dollars into this losing proposition are paying attention, maybe?


----------



## why uber why (Jan 9, 2015)

If someone writes a review on their experience in your car whos to say they won't make up something completly false . "This driver was hitting on me " "driver ran red lights and ignored my requests to slow down " , etc . A rider can say anything and it would be your word against theirs, we all know who uber will take sides with ...the rider of course.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

CDL-Driver said:


> As more and more tension mounts between the established taxi cab companies,
> Taxi cab drivers are starting to fight back by requesting rides from the
> Uber platform and giving drivers a 1 star rating in the means to squash
> competition in the market.


You have any evidence of this?
It sounds like just an empty fear mongering post.


----------



## alln (Jun 16, 2015)

why uber why said:


> If someone writes a review on their experience in your car whos to say they won't make up something completly false . "This driver was hitting on me " "driver ran red lights and ignored my requests to slow down " , etc . A rider can say anything and it would be your word against theirs, we all know who uber will take sides with ...the rider of course.


That's why I have camera


----------



## alln (Jun 16, 2015)

CDL-Driver said:


> As more and more tension mounts between the established taxi cab companies,
> Taxi cab drivers are starting to fight back by requesting rides from the
> Uber platform and giving drivers a 1 star rating in the means to squash
> competition in the market. Additionally, Uber drivers are doing the same
> ...


http://nyti.ms/1BEky3d

Read this New York Times article


----------



## zombieguy (May 22, 2015)

Many customer service oriented companies use the exact same type of rating system where anything less than the highest number is not good and only the highest number is acceptable. It is a way for them not to pay you. I worked for 2 companies in different businesses that were both performance based and if your customer survey numbers were below their expectation then they were literally taking money out of your pocket. Imagine thinking you are getting an $800 bonus for the month only to find out that because you had 1 bad survey, your rating dipped and now you are only getting $400 instead of $800, this is what they do folks. Uber is threatening to deactivate you if your numbers are low but imagine that Uber says that unless you maintain at least a 4.6 monthly rating we will be taking 30% rather than 20% or charging you an additional $1 "rating" fee. This isn't a new practice, many companies do it and do it much worse than Uber.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

chi1cabby said:


> You have any evidence of this?
> It sounds like just an empty fear mongering post.


I would have to agree. The one cab company here that would have the money to pay for all of these rides has an ownership that is too cheap to do that. Yes, the ownership there is underhanded and not above paying bribes and illegal bonuses and kickbacks to people, but those guys would shell out money only for tangible results. This would not fall under the "tangible results" category according to them.

There is another company here that has the money, but it is all borrowed money. The ownership there owes its userer to the fourth generation.

As for the remaining ninety six companies, let me put it this way: Given the choice of a balance sheet of one of those companies or that of a Colorado short line in the 1930s, I would take the Colorado railroad _every time._

Uber was accused of pulling a similar stunt on its competition, but Uber has the money to do that.


----------



## alln (Jun 16, 2015)

zombieguy said:


> Many customer service oriented companies use the exact same type of rating system where anything less than the highest number is not good and only the highest number is acceptable. It is a way for them not to pay you. I worked for 2 companies in different businesses that were both performance based and if your customer survey numbers were below their expectation then they were literally taking money out of your pocket. Imagine thinking you are getting an $800 bonus for the month only to find out that because you had 1 bad survey, your rating dipped and now you are only getting $400 instead of $800, this is what they do folks. Uber is threatening to deactivate you if your numbers are low but imagine that Uber says that unless you maintain at least a 4.6 monthly rating we will be taking 30% rather than 20% or charging you an additional $1 "rating" fee. This isn't a new practice, many companies do it and do it much worse than Uber.


Yea companies probably take your bonus but not your job because of rating, Uber is taking drivers livelihood, they are deactivating people without notice, and drivers who financed new cars are in deep financial trouble because of this, generally speaking it's not easy task to please strangers


----------



## limepro (Mar 7, 2015)

Uber deactivates the bottom 10% of drivers if this tactic lowers enough peoples ratings then the threshold goes down. We use 4.6 as a reference not an absolute.


----------



## Huberis (Mar 15, 2015)

CDL-Driver said:


> As more and more tension mounts between the established taxi cab companies,
> Taxi cab drivers are starting to fight back by requesting rides from the
> Uber platform and giving drivers a 1 star rating in the means to squash
> competition in the market. Additionally, Uber drivers are doing the same
> ...


I doubt it. I am a taxi driver. Uber drivers are like grains of sand. Uber drivers come and go, Travis thinks of you as disposable as it is, and only expects 50% of those who want to stay to last more than six months. Of those, he is willing to sacrifice 10% of you to make a statement. That statement is that he runs the show.

Bottom line is Travis and his philosophy are far more a threat to any Uber driver than any taxi or taxi lobby. There should be little question of that by now. The rating system is about manipulation and fear. That 4.6 number means nothing other than that 90% of those who wish to keep driving tend to fall above it. It means nothing other than that the rating system is skewed and doesn't make the kind of bell curve a person might expect to find.


----------



## Huberis (Mar 15, 2015)

limepro said:


> Uber deactivates the bottom 10% of drivers if this tactic lowers enough peoples ratings then the threshold goes down. We use 4.6 as a reference not an absolute.


That is exactly how drivers should regard the rating system no doubt.


----------



## alln (Jun 16, 2015)

limepro said:


> Uber deactivates the bottom 10% of drivers if this tactic lowers enough peoples ratings then the threshold goes down. We use 4.6 as a reference not an absolute.


Why uber always hiring? 4.6 is absolute here because drivers getting auto deactivate and they are human not robots, but unfortunately loosing their livelihoods by rebot like administration, who have no compassion for their workers


----------



## Huberis (Mar 15, 2015)

alln said:


> Why uber always hiring? 4.6 is absolute here because drivers getting auto deactivate and they are human not robots, but unfortunately loosing their livelihoods by rebot like administration, who have no compassion for their workers


Uber is not self limited. They do not own their cars. They don't make payments or pay for repairs. They don't fill the cars up with gas. They will however hook you up with Santander for a loan at Usury rates.

What is stopping them from signing up more drivers? They know no bounds.


----------



## limepro (Mar 7, 2015)

alln said:


> Why uber always hiring? 4.6 is absolute here because drivers getting auto deactivate and they are human not robots, but unfortunately loosing their livelihoods by rebot like administration, who have no compassion for their workers


It costs them next to nothing to have an endless supply of drivers and not many last or go very limited part time while they need people out 24/7.


----------



## Huberis (Mar 15, 2015)

limepro said:


> It costs them next to nothing to have an endless supply of drivers and not many last or go very limited part time while they need people out 24/7.


New drivers come with fresh cars.


----------



## limepro (Mar 7, 2015)

Huberis said:


> New drivers come with fresh cars.


That too, to many people that can't or won't save for repairs. Half of my pay goes to my wife for taxes and repairs.


----------



## Huberis (Mar 15, 2015)

limepro said:


> That too, to many people that can't or won't save for repairs. Half of my pay goes to my wife for taxes and repairs.


Yup. travis is far more comfortable having a set of drivers who are more than casual about it. They are far less likely to look at what they are doing with a critical eye. I routinely see people on here who suggest they would be more than pleased with an extra $200 a week. Travis wants lots and lots of those people.


----------



## alln (Jun 16, 2015)

Uber lies to public about per hour rate drivers are making, majority of drivers making 12-15 per hour


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

alln said:


> Uber lies to public about per hour rate drivers are making, majority of drivers making 12-15 per hour


Yeah, but does your post have anything to say about the topic of this thread? The answer is NO!
*An all out "Uber War" is mounting over the rating system!*


----------



## alln (Jun 16, 2015)

chi1cabby said:


> Yeah, but does your post have anything to say about the topic of this thread? The answer is NO!
> *An all out "Uber War" is mounting over the rating system!*


My previous posts all were regarding unfair rating system


----------



## Scenicruiser (Oct 17, 2014)

LAndreas said:


> You shouldn't be posting here, alln. You are clueless.
> limepro is right, and because he is, the OP obviously pulled his story out of his behind because the claimed tactic would be a) incredible expensive and b) highly ineffectual. I grant him bonus points for his lyrical style in his fiction though:
> "As more and more tension mounts" in this dark and stormy age, the forces of Uber Evil challenge the Knights of the Rides to a duel of digits (1s). Who will come out on top, who will vanquish the hated foes and squash the gnarly gnomes? Read all about it - anywhere but in an actual news story...
> 
> Also good to know that chi1cabby still actively curates this forum.


Sounds exciting...a taxi guy took a picture of my license plate once. Does that count? I wanna play. Are we the gnarled gnomes?


----------



## mainelaptop (Jun 29, 2015)

alln said:


> That's why I have camera


Does it keep all recordings for weeks or months?


----------



## alln (Jun 16, 2015)

mainelaptop said:


> Does it keep all recordings for weeks or months?


Only important needed, so no need to keep all


----------



## mainelaptop (Jun 29, 2015)

alln said:


> Only important needed, so no need to keep all


So when some one says you hit them two weeks later, how do you know you're going to need footage of that ride to prove you didn't?


----------



## joe flood (Jun 4, 2015)

I may be wrong but heard UBER is changing the rating system and allowing drivers to maintain a 4.0 or better?


----------



## 49matrix (Feb 3, 2015)

CDL-Driver said:


> As more and more tension mounts between the established taxi cab companies,
> Taxi cab drivers are starting to fight back by requesting rides from the
> Uber platform and giving drivers a 1 star rating in the means to squash
> competition in the market. Additionally, Uber drivers are doing the same
> ...


Are you saying that conventional Taxi Drivers are actually taking rides in Uber cars? If you are saying that they are sending out a bogus ride request and then cancelling it then they can't rate you! A rider can only rate you once they've taken a trip and it's been closed. I don't think that many taxi companies could maintain payments to Uber drivers just to low rate them, they don't have the $$$. Their Union may though!


----------



## Huberis (Mar 15, 2015)

49matrix said:


> Are you saying that conventional Taxi Drivers are actually taking rides in Uber cars? If you are saying that they are sending out a bogus ride request and then cancelling it then they can't rate you! A rider can only rate you once they've taken a trip and it's been closed. I don't think that many taxi companies could maintain payments to Uber drivers just to low rate them, they don't have the $$$. Their Union may though!


It isn't happening. Even if taxi drivers had the money, we aren't that stupid or we would be driving for Uber ourselves. The days of Uber drivers being mostly fed up ex taxi drivers seems long over. I don't notice too many defecting anymore. Uber drivers seem to be coming from the middle class. Moneyed people looking for a hobby. Santander has backed out of their financing partnership kind of making it tougher for the working poor.......

I would think that most taxi drivers, at least speaking for myself, individual Uber drivers are seen as less an less a threat. The honeymoon is over in most markets. A seasoned Uber driver is likely to have the same beef and fear as a seasoned, reasoned taxi driver would have about Uber.

That's my guess.


----------



## no more taxi mafia (Oct 15, 2014)

joe flood said:


> I may be wrong but heard UBER is changing the rating system and allowing drivers to maintain a 4.0 or better?


That's what it should be. I recently complained to Uber and was told it would be considered internally and the person replying seemed very sympathetic. I ended saying, Uber is willing to pay hundreds of dollars for experienced rideshare drivers, but risks losing the good drivers they have with the unfair rating system. Any less than 5 rating should be discounted, unless accompanied with a comment.


----------



## no more taxi mafia (Oct 15, 2014)

alln said:


> Uber lies to public about per hour rate drivers are making, majority of drivers making 12-15 per hour


After expenses about $8, avg.


----------



## Huberis (Mar 15, 2015)

joe flood said:


> I may be wrong but heard UBER is changing the rating system and allowing drivers to maintain a 4.0 or better?


Don't hold your breath.


----------

